

Learning Curves for Text Editors - STHayden
http://globalnerdy.com/2008/04/25/learning-curves-for-text-editors/

======
run4yourlives
Now that's a HN worthy submission!

~~~
phaedrus
Especially the vi and emacs graphs - definitely illustrates the way it feels
trying to learn them.

